# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Koje autosjedalice koristite ili ste koristili?

## Nika

Kako su nam potrebni  podaci vezani uz vrste autosjedalica koje su dostupne na našem tržištu molim vas da napišete koje ste sve autosjedalice koristili marke/modele te gdje ste ih nabavili, odnosno u kojoj trgovini su bile kupljene.

Hvala  :Smile: 

Npr: 
Peg-Perego Primo viaggio - Baby Media shop - KC
MAXI COSI Priori - TL Žitnjak

----------


## anchie76

Roemer King - Tintilinic Nama vrbani

----------


## zanza

MAXI COSI city - KC Jankomir

----------


## zanza

Ah zaboravih, Baby media shop

----------


## Mima

Romer Baby-Safe, Turbo limač Hebrangova

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Maxi cosi Priori XP  - Beba Centar Brežice

----------


## Oriana

Maxi Cosi Rodi - Turbo limach

----------


## Lutonjica

prva sjedalica je bila Graco, došla uz kolica 3u1 ali ne znam točno koji model - turbo limač žitnjak
sadašnja je Roemer King - turbo limač žitnjak

----------


## Matilda

Maxi Cosi Priori XP
Maxi Cosi Rodi XP

Obje kupljene u Baby Media Shopu u KC.

----------


## kelly

1/ Graco - ona koju kupiš s kolicima  (koristili ju do navšenih 8 mjeseci)
             - kupljena u turbo limachu 

2/ Roemer king - korištena do cca 3 godine i nešto sitno
                       - kupljena u toysu u Austriji

3/ Roemer kid - navodno bi ju trebali koristiti do 12 godine jer se skidaju 
                        dijelovi
                      - kupljena u toysu u Austriji

----------

0-13 kg je sjedalica marke BABY 1st kupljena s kolicima-titi bambi shop, labin
9/18 kg je čini mi se peg perego, kupljena isto tako  u titi bambi shopu u labinu(doduše prije 4 godine)

----------

Cure koje ste koristile Graco sjedalicu s kolica, zove se *SnugRide*, sad baš gledam na njihovom siteu, ima brdo dodatnih kodova iza ali je to mislim vezano uz boju, ne model, jer su sve iste... 8) 

Mi smo koristili isto tu SnugRide nosiljku do nekih 9 mjeseci, kupili je u TL u Hebrangovoj.
Sad smo na Maxi Cosi Priori XP, kupljenoj u TL na Žitnjaku.

----------


## mamaduda

prva sjedalica Graco 0-9 kg (uz kolica), TL Žitnjak
sada MAXI COSI Priori 9-18 kg, TL Žitnjak

----------


## Mukica

1. Chicco - nema blage veze koji model, dobili smo je
2. Brevi - isto ne znam koji model - takodjer dobili na poklon

----------


## Roko_mama

1. sjedalica Gracova - uz kolica  kupljeno u Turbolimaču na Žitnjaku
2.  sjedalica Brevi - ne znam model kupljena u dućanu Pasarela u Samoboru (sada zatvoren)
napominjem da je oboje kupljeno prije 5 godina. Ja kupila za nećakinju koja uopće nije koristila, ali ih zato mi maksimalno koristimo.

----------


## Nika

Sad tek vidim da nisam napisala da ukoliko su i rabljene autosjedalice ili ako se ne zna gdje su kupljene navedite samo model.  :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Cure koje ste koristile Graco sjedalicu s kolica, zove se *SnugRide*, sad baš gledam na njihovom siteu, ima brdo dodatnih kodova iza ali je to mislim vezano uz boju, ne model, jer su sve iste... 8) 
> 
> Mi smo koristili isto tu SnugRide nosiljku do nekih 9 mjeseci, kupili je u TL u Hebrangovoj.
> Sad smo na Maxi Cosi Priori XP, kupljenoj u TL na Žitnjaku.


gledam baš na netu, i naša gracova nije bila takva ?!? valjda je neki stariji model kojeg nemaju na sajtu...

----------


## Lutonjica

našla sam na europskom sajtu za graco, naša je bila GRACO AUTOBABY

----------


## brane

Coccount 0-13kg, kupljena u Turbo Limacu 400kn
Bretone 0-20kg, kupljena u Tintilinicu         500kn

----------


## mamaduda

evo da dodam na ono od maloprije:

prva sjedalica Graco *LiteRider* 0-9 kg (uz kolica), TL Žitnjak 
sada MAXI COSI Priori 9-18 kg, TL Žitnjak[/b]

----------


## ~lex~

Prvo *REMI II*, a onda *Bebe Confort - Iseos Safe Side*. Sve 4 kupljene u TL.

----------


## Lilly

Prvo je bio maxi cosi nosilica pa onda maxi cosi priori.
Sad je vec prerastao i gledamo koju bi povisilicu kupili.

Kupljeno u A'damu. Kod nas iza ugla. :D

----------


## ms. ivy

mi smo mali pa još koristimo chicco synthesis, iz chicco dućana u mercatoru.
i baš si tu škicamo koja će biti sljedeća.   :Wink:

----------


## IvanaB

Prva 0-13kg je bila *Peg-Perego Primo viaggio* - posudili, a inace je kupljena u SuperTintilinicu u Ilici prije dvije i pol godine.
Ova druga 9+ kg je *MAXI COSI Priori* - dobili je rabljenu, ne znam di je kupljena prije 5 godina.

----------


## klmama

0-13 bebecomfort, babycenter, slo
9+   brevi, poklon
12-36 roemer kid , babycenter, slo

----------


## Lilly

> Prvo je bio maxi cosi nosilica pa onda maxi cosi priori.
> Sad je vec prerastao i gledamo koju bi povisilicu kupili.
> 
> Kupljeno u A'damu. Kod nas iza ugla. :D


Danas idem do prodavnice, gledali smo po netu i uzi izbor su Maxi cosi Rodi XP i Rodi SPS. 

XP se sa slika cini udobnija, SPS je jedno 30 eura jeftinija.

Moram ih vidjeti.

----------


## sunce

Romer King TS Plus 9-18 kg  - Turbo limač. 
I odlična je! 

Prvu sjedalicu - nosiljku smo dobili, bila je Bebe confort i nisam bila zadovoljna s njome.

----------


## mamaja

Prva - Brevi
druga - Kobo
Ne znam koliko vam znače nazivi prodavaonica u Os - Picolo i Velpro

----------


## kneja

chicco synthesis-chiccov dućan u splitu, tončićeva ulica

----------


## apricot

1. "Graco", došla uz kolica 3u1, ne znam točno koji model; TL, Žitnjak
2. "Bebé Confort" - Iseos; TL, Žitnjak

----------


## Inesica

Romer Baby Safe 0-13; Turbo limač-Žitnjak

----------


## Lu

Maxi cosi cabrio - turbo limac

----------


## sasana

bebe confort iseos, turbolimač u Osijeku

----------


## kloklo

Maxi Cosi Priori (9-18 kg) - Turbo Limač, Hebrangova

----------


## MamaRibice

Graco (Voyager 3u1), TL Hebrangova
Roemer DUO plus (isofix), Babycenter, Celje

----------


## trinity

Brevi Grand Prix 9-18 kg...poklon
Maxi Cosi Rodi 15kg+...Baby Media Shop...Emmzeta...Kaštela

----------


## Morwen

Inglesina Zippy 3 u 1 - i još smo u njoj  :D

----------


## tinkie winkie

Graco 2 u 1 s kolicima- dobili na poklon

----------


## inamar

1. Inglesina Zippy - 2 u 1 - Tintilinic

2. Romer duo plus (isofix) - Renault auto salon

----------


## Lubica

[quote="IvanaB"]Prva 0-13kg je bila *Peg-Perego Primo viaggio* - posudili, a inace je kupljena u SuperTintilinicu u Ilici prije dvije i pol godine.
Ova druga 9+ kg je *MAXI COSI Priori* - dobili je rabljenu, ne znam di je kupljena prije 5 godina.[/quote

Trazim podatke o kvalitetnim autosjedalicama, a vidim da si ti koristila Peg-peregovu pa me zanima koliko si bila zadovoljna njome. Naime, mi imamo peg peregova kolica i kosaru na koju bi ova sjedalica pasala, no u dilemi smo da li ju uzeti nju ili neku drugu. Koliko ti je koristilo sto ide na kolica? Cula sam da presvlaka nije od prirodnog materijala (pamuka ) pa da se bebe puno znoje u njoj ( a sad dolazi ljeto ).Da li je to tocno? Nama je termin za 2 tjedna pa te sto hitnije molim odgovor . Fala!   :Smile:

----------


## Nika

Ja sam imala isto peg-peregovu sjedalicu i kolica.
Definitivno sjedalica je super iz razloga što ima postolje i lakše ju je montirati, na žalost nisam ti ziher za presvlaku to bi trebala pogledati baš u dućanu jer su malo sad promjenili dizajn te postolje ima dodatan mehanizam kako bi se lakše montirao kut od 45 stupnjeva te vaser vaga  :Smile: .

A kolica i sjedalicu sam koristila par puta, nekako nisam prakticirala stolicu za šetnje. Stvarno par puta kad je zaspao a i šli smo u šetnju prebacila bi stolicu na kolica jer bi ga u principu ako je zaspao izvadila van i stavila u kolica pa bi tamo nastavio spavati. 

Ja osobno bih možda sada kupila romerovu sjedalicu no ipak je to postolje super prednost...

----------


## dalmatinka

1. Jane matrix ( mi kupili u Švicarskoj , al ima u Adaxu )
2. Chicco  kupljena u chiccu
3. Maxi cosi rodi u TL

----------


## korason

Roemer baby safe , kupljena u Baby centru u Brezicama

----------


## saška

Chicco, uz kolica 3 u 1 kupljena u Chiccu
Maxi cosi priori kupljena u Turbo limaču

----------


## bibai

> Naime, mi imamo peg peregova kolica i kosaru na koju bi ova sjedalica pasala, no u dilemi smo da li ju uzeti nju ili neku drugu. Koliko ti je koristilo sto ide na kolica? Cula sam da presvlaka nije od prirodnog materijala (pamuka ) pa da se bebe puno znoje u njoj ( a sad dolazi ljeto )


U početku nam je dok je Leo bio mali sutosjedalica puno koristila jer bi u autu uglavnom zaspao pa ga ne bi ni vadili iz nje već samo premjestilii u kolica, ali to je bilo zimi.
Sada bih ga sigurno izvukla iz nje i probudila, čak da je i novorođenče, jer je ovo za znojenje, nažalost, točno. Za nekih 5 sati vožnje autom (sa nekoliko stajanja i luftanja) u klimatiziranom autu i samo u bodiću znoji se toliko da on bude sav mokar, a iz bodića i navlake se može cijediti.

Inače, naša Peg-Perego Primo viaggio autosjedalica je kupljena u TL - Solidum.

----------


## wildflower

do 1 godine - chicco synthesis iz chicco ducana
sad - maxi cosi priori iz baby media shopa

----------


## Angel

Maxi Cosi Priori XP - Baby Media Shop - Mercatone

----------


## čokolada

Maxi Cosi Priori (TL)

----------


## yvet

Inglesina-ona sa kolica, kupljena u Supertintiliniću u Ilici
Nismo baš zadovoljni,ali uskoro (za 2 mjeseca) prelazimo na onu okrenutu u smjeru vožnje.

----------


## Morwen

Mi smo nedavno prešli u Romer Duo (Isofix) 9-18   :Smile:

----------


## ivancica

1. 0-13 kg *neo-nato* -zadovoljna
2. 9-18 kg *cam* -dobili na poklon

Ova camova je živi užas. Totalno sam nezadovoljna. Jako je neudobna. Prošle godine mi jadno dijete još nije znalo pričati pa kad smo išli na more nije mi ni mogao reći kako mu je sjediti u njoj. Prošli tjedan smo bili na moru i premda smo stajali svakih 2-3 sata, dijete je poludilo. Donja kopča mu se zabije u mjehur jer ispod nema podebljano, jako je tvrda i neudobna. Guza mu je bila sva crvena i stalno je ponavljao da ga bole guza i leđa. Srećica mala baš se namučio. Moramo kupiti novu jer za mjesec dana nas opet očekuje dugo putovanje i ja to ne želim ponovo njemu priuštiti.

----------


## petra

*maxi cosi priori xp* - kupili je u baby media shopu u KC i oni su nam je svojevremeno i smontirali

----------


## ana.m

Prva, ona 0-13 je bila Inglesina Zippy, koju smo kupili s kolicima, a sad smo dobili nekakvu Baby Safety  0-18 i još si premišljam da kupim neku drugu  :Razz:  !

----------


## BusyBee

*0-9 Chicco* (dio od kolica Chicco Trio), udobna, zamjerka: nije imala dodatak za "fiksiranje" glavice kod sasvim malih beba
*0-18 neonato*, zadovoljni, iako joj je nedostatak sto nije imala nikakvu "stipaljku" ili kocnicu koja bi fiksirala pojas u dijelu koji je prolazio preko naslona + reklamirali su perivu navlaku - skida se tako da se razmonitra kompletan pojas autosjedalice... skoro smo crkli dok smo ga namjestili ispravno natrag
*15-36 kg*- Romer Kid - jako zadovoljni, nema zamjerki

----------


## puros

brevi-ben od 0-18 kg.dobili smo je na poklon. ne razumijem se baš u sjedalice, ali ova mi izgleda skroz ok i jako je kvalitetna. što se dizajna tiče točno je moj stil tj.i ja bih bila kupila istu.

----------


## la11

A kakva je *graco* 0-13 kg?

----------


## tinkie winkie

> A kakva je *graco* 0-13 kg?


meni je bila dobra, tj. Marti. Imali smo onu 2 u 1 sistem što ide u paketu s kolicima.
Sad smo prešli na onu veliku- dobili smo na poklon, marke *"PLAY"* (iz Tintilinića). Ima li je tko i kakvi su vam dojmovi. Ne vozimo se često pa je nismo puno koristili dosad. Jedino što mi ide zasad na živce na njoj je kopčanje remena. Sva se smotam i izblesiram.

----------


## tinkie winkie

> A kakva je *graco* 0-13 kg?


tek sad sam skužila... 
ne znam za tu 0-13- to izgleda nije ona iz 2 u 1 kompleta. Sorry...  :Embarassed:

----------


## JaMajka

Peg Perego - Primo viaggio od 0 do 12 kg
Bebé Confort od 9 do 36 kg
Obije kupljene u Italiji pa smatram da ime trgovina nije važno.

----------


## naty

Chicco - Mercatone
Maxi Cosi - Turbo Limach Žitnjak

p.s. znam da po novim pravilima ni jedna od njih nije više dobra, zato što obje imaju plastično postolje, ali da sam to barem znala kad sam kupovala ovu drugu, ali nisam  :Mad:

----------


## Ancica

zasto ne bi valjale zbog plasticnog postolja?

----------


## naty

ček, ček sad sam ja zbunjena. Pa ni vi na Rodinoj raspodaji ih niste primali zato što su zastarjele i imaju plastično postolje i više nisu sigurne za klince. Ili sam ja nekaj krivo shvatila  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ancica

Plasticno postolje nije nikakav problem.  Dapace, vecina sjedalica je napravljena od plastike.

Na rasprodaji nisu primane sjedalice koje su prestare, koje nemaju ECE R44.03 atest sigurnosti te one koje nemaju sve originalne dijelove.

----------


## Deaedi

Peg Perego Primo Viaggio, Baby Center Brezice

[quote="Lubica"]


> Prva 0-13kg je bila *Peg-Perego Primo viaggio* - posudili, a inace je kupljena u SuperTintilinicu u Ilici prije dvije i pol godine.
> Ova druga 9+ kg je *MAXI COSI Priori* - dobili je rabljenu, ne znam di je kupljena prije 5 godina.[/quote
> 
> Trazim podatke o kvalitetnim autosjedalicama, a vidim da si ti koristila Peg-peregovu pa me zanima koliko si bila zadovoljna njome. Naime, mi imamo peg peregova kolica i kosaru na koju bi ova sjedalica pasala, no u dilemi smo da li ju uzeti nju ili neku drugu. Koliko ti je koristilo sto ide na kolica? Cula sam da presvlaka nije od prirodnog materijala (pamuka ) pa da se bebe puno znoje u njoj ( a sad dolazi ljeto ).Da li je to tocno? Nama je termin za 2 tjedna pa te sto hitnije molim odgovor . Fala!


Mi imamo tu od Peg Perega, kupili je u kompletu sa kolicima i jaako smo nezadovoljni!!!

Presvlaka - koma - H se grozno znoji. Ljetne presvlake nema nigdje za kupiti, trazili i kod nas i u SLO!

Nespretno namjestanje krovica-zastite od sunca.

Rucka za nosenje - tesko se namjesta, treba istovremeno stisnuti dva gumba i to svom snagom.

Nikad je nismo namjestili na kolica, beba mi je u tome uvijek izgledala sva skvrcena pa bi je cim smo zavrsili voznju premjestili u kolica.

Da sad kupujem, kupila bi Romer i ne bi mi bilo bitno da je u kompletu sa kolicima.

----------


## naty

Onda volonterke koje su bile na ulazu nisu dobro educirane, jer sam svojim ušima čule kad su odbile jednu takvu sjedalicu iz razloga koji sam već navela.
Ali ok bitno da se ja više ne žderem jer mi sjedalica nije sigurna, a nisam ju malo platila   :Smile:  .

----------


## BusyBee

> Da sad kupujem, kupila bi Romer i ne bi mi bilo bitno da je u kompletu sa kolicima.


Potpisujem.

----------


## apricot

> Onda volonterke koje su bile na ulazu nisu dobro educirane, jer sam svojim ušima čule kad su odbile jednu takvu sjedalicu iz razloga koji sam već navela.
> Ali ok bitno da se ja više ne žderem jer mi sjedalica nije sigurna, a nisam ju malo platila   .


Sjedalice su primale (odbijale) samo cure koje su prošle tečaj za autosjedalice i ne bih rekla da su bile vraćene zbog postolja - ja sam vratila dvije, ali samo zato što nisu imale relevntnu oznaku. Bolje rečeno, nisu imale nikakvu!

----------


## Nika

> ček, ček sad sam ja zbunjena. Pa ni vi na Rodinoj raspodaji ih niste primali zato što su zastarjele i imaju plastično postolje i više nisu sigurne za klince. Ili sam ja nekaj krivo shvatila


naty vjerujem da si možda nešto krivo čula ili razumijela.
sjedalice se nisu primale samo ukolikonisu zadovoljavale standard ili su bile prestare - tu si možda čula da je netko od cura spominjao plastiku.

----------


## naty

:Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  sigurno sam onda nešto krivo povezala   :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

Ma daj, naty, uopće se ne trebaš crvenjeti: u onoj ludnici dobro da nisi čula da uopće ne prihvaćamo rabljene stvari!

----------


## Sanjica

Maxi Cosi Priori - Turbo Limać

----------


## Brunda

Off topic, naty, zanimljivo, imamo poznanike koji imaju starijeg sina Luku i mlađu kćerkicu Luciju. A mama se zove Natalija. Samo što su njihovi klinci malo stariji.

----------


## Brunda

Mi smo imali Graco od 0-13. Meni osobno je bila dosta teška i nezgrapna.
Sada imamo Brevi (dobili na poklon) ali me izluđuje onaj osigurač koji drži pojas od auta. Užasno se teško zatvara. Gotovo nemoguća misija.

----------


## mljacmljac

Mi vjerni chicco sjedalici. Nismo presretni činjenicom da remen manjem (napunio je 3 god) ako ne sjedi 'lijepo' prelazi ispod brade točno na vratiću. Kako rješavate taj problem??

----------


## ana.m

> Prva, ona 0-13 je bila Inglesina Zippy, koju smo kupili s kolicima, a sad smo dobili nekakvu Baby Safety  0-18 i još si premišljam da kupim neku drugu  !


Evo, kupili smo novu. Concord, trimax, sjedalica je zakon. Kupili smo je u Sloveniji.

----------


## mama_i_vjeko

Prva je bila chicco 0-9,kupljena sa kolicima u Trstu prije tri godine ( dobili je na korištenje) a sada Remi Paris Bubu (9-18),isto smo je dobili na poklon a kupljena je u Turbo limaču.

----------


## The Maja

Coconut - sa kolica 2u1 TL
stvarno nije dobra, prsna kopca, sve kopce plasticne. Ne mogu vjerovati da sam jedino ja nasjela na tu sjedalicu, a i kolica   :Embarassed:  a to je tako kad nemas iskustva.
S obzirom da ju je Filip prerasao trazimo novu kombiniranu, al se jos nismo odlucili koju.

----------


## Laura

Maxi Cosi Rodi XP

----------


## nova trudnica

Cure, molim pomoć...
ja sam u kupnji kolica za našu nadolazeću prinovu i odlučili smo se za MONBEBE 3U1....
Već se o tim kolicima pisalo na forumu, a mene sad zanima ta autosjedalica koja se dobije s njima...jel to dobra autosjedalica?
Ima tko iskustava s njom? :?

----------


## -Sanja-

0-1 Chicco iz kompleta Trio C1 kolica - Chicco Dubrovnik
9-18 Maxi Cosi Priori - Turbo limach u Tommy centru Dbk

----------


## nova trudnica

curke-dajte pomozite...pa puno vas je reklo da je imalo ta kolica Monbebe 3u1, a nitko ništa o autosjedalici?

----------


## Shiny

Ja sam isto sve bliže kupnji Monbebe kolica i malo sam se raspitala...kažu da je zamjerka autosjedalici što remenčići ne idu bebi oko struka pa kad malo naraste može joj biti nezgodno pogotovo ako je živahna tj. može se izvući iz sjedalice :shock: E sad, tko bi znao kako to u praksi funkcionira! A kada staviš autosjedalicu na kolica meni se čini kao da će beba ispasti iz njih, nekako su mi preblizu, ako shvaćaš što hoću reći...Ali ne znam...za sada su mi najpovoljnija varijanta.

----------


## Deaedi

Mislim da ta autosjedalica nije bas nesto, pogledaj malo na internetu kako je prosla na testovima, ako je uopce bila testirana.

Ja sam je gledala i nije mi se cinila kvalitetna.

----------


## Arijana

*Chicco*, prvo iz Chicco 3 u 1, a onda ona druga, ne znam koji model.




> Mi vjerni chicco sjedalici. Nismo presretni činjenicom da remen manjem (napunio je 3 god) ako ne sjedi 'lijepo' prelazi ispod brade točno na vratiću. Kako rješavate taj problem??


Kako misliš da mu remen bude na vratu, pa 2 su remena i ako su pravilno postavljena idu od ramena preko trbuha do kopče!

----------


## Shiny

Deaedi, možeš li mi samo pojasniti kako da pogledam na internetu je li autosjedalica testirana?! Ima neka posebna stranica ili?

----------


## Ancica

Shiny, sjedalica treba na sebi imati naljepnicu na kojoj pise E-panekibroj i sve to zaokruzeno a ispod toga ili R44.03 ili barem broj atesta koji mora poceti sa 03.

----------


## Shiny

Hvala Ančice! A znaš li možda, dok ne skoknem opet pogledati kolica, je li ta autosjedalica od Monbebe kolica u redu i je li se netko žalio na nešto? Također me zanima autosjedalica od Jane kolica, model Carrera ili tako nešto? To su vam ona kolica koja se mogu fiksirati i kao košara!

----------


## nanov

maxi cosi priori xp pink mach- king cross turbo limach

----------


## ms. ivy

a naša je blue mist   :Wink:  , inače sve isto

i, ančice, natjerala sam ih da po cijelom dućanu traže upute na hrvatskom :namig:

----------


## Inesica

> a naša je blue mist   , inače sve isto
> 
> i, ančice, natjerala sam ih da po cijelom dućanu traže upute na hrvatskom :namig:


su ih našli. milim, stvarno izvode

----------


## ms. ivy

jesu, iskopali su iz neke sjedalice - mislim da su imali samo te jedne. jer sam ja stajala kraj blagajne i pravila se luda dok ih nisu donijeli.

a hebate troška, isprintati tih par papira.

----------


## Ancica

> Hvala Ančice! A znaš li možda, dok ne skoknem opet pogledati kolica, je li ta autosjedalica od Monbebe kolica u redu i je li se netko žalio na nešto? Također me zanima autosjedalica od Jane kolica, model Carrera ili tako nešto? To su vam ona kolica koja se mogu fiksirati i kao košara!


Neznam ti za MonBebe.  Jane se jako tesko namjesta kao prava sjedalica za novorodence (ona koja pruza optimalnu zastitu, za razliku od koristenja kao krevetica).

----------


## Ancica

ivy, super za upute.  Tak treba, ne odustajati  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

ne trebaju mi ali je stvar principa   :Grin:  

inače nikad ne koristim hrvatske upute ni za što, jer su uglavnom katastrofalno loše prevedene.

----------

